# Poop Change



## Marsbar (Feb 22, 2017)

I recently have noticed a change in colour of my birds' droppings. It use to be dark green and now it is this (see image). It also looks "wetter" and seems to dry down slower (if that makes any sense). I have started to feed them fruits and vegetables, but they don't really eat a lot of it as they don't know what it is since I got them from a pet shop and it doesn't seem like they got fed fruits/vegetables. Anyways, I was wondering if this was normal or if I should be worried and take them to the vet ASAP.

Also, I don't know if this is important or not, but they are still very young (just a few months) and I've only had them for 2 weeks are so.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Your budgies' droppings look normal, if they are a little softer than usual they may be starting a moult, or they really may be eating some fruits and veggies!  Fruits and vegetables change the consistency of poop a little bit. 

Be sure not to give them too much fruit, as it is high in sugar :thumbsup:


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

looks perfectly normal to me. that looks like my budgies poop buy a bit light color when I feed them broccoli

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

